# Fischauge auf eine Canon Powershot?



## scrotum (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Also ich bin alles andere als ein Profi im Fotografieren. Jedoch interessiere ich mich für ein Fischauge-Objektiv.
Momentan habe ich noch die Canon Powershot S45 (Aber ich denke über einen Neukauf nach, da die S45 nicht mehr lange hält.) Jedoch habe ich kein Fischauge für diese Kamera gefunden. Gibts überhaupt keine Möglichkeit ein Fischauge auf eine Canon Powershot zu montieren? Oder welche Kamera in der gleichen Preisklasse,auch Digital, könntet Ihr empfehlen, damit ich auch ein Fischauge gebrauchen kann?

Oder gibt es doch die Möglichkeit ein Fischauge auf eine Canon Powershot S45/50 zu stülpen?

Habe auch gehört, Fischauge-Objektive können nicht im Fachhandel gekauft werden, sondern nur über Internet oder sonstigen Dritt-Anbietern, stimmt das? Und wieso das denn?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Gruss


----------



## Nacron (3. Mai 2004)

Guten Tag Scrotum!

Also leider gibt es keine möglichkeit auf die s45 ein fisheye draufzukriegen ...
ich habe bisweilen noch keine kompaktkamera gesehen mit einem fisheye ... das einzige was man bekommt sind teleconverter(für tele und ww) und filtergewinde ... für fisheye objektive brauchst du auf jeden Fall eine SLR ... egal ob digital oder analog ... und fisheye objektive kosten wegen der aufwendigen technik auch schon nen stück (150 euro +) ...

Und zu deiner letzten frage ... Es gibt sehr wenige Fachhändler die ausreichend versierte Kunden haben und auch mal en paar fisheyes abgreifen ... und deswegen ist das Internet der beste umschlagplatz für solche spezialobjektive ...

Ich hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben ...


----------



## scrotum (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Nacron

Vielen dank für deine Antwort. Jetzt hab ich aber noch zusätzliche Fragen .

Was genau ist SLR?

Würde ein Fischauge auf eine Canon G5 passen? Oder gehören die G5 auch zu den Kompaktkameras? nicht oder?

Was kann man mit teleconverter und filtergewinden machen? Was haben die für Effekte auf das Bild?

Nochmals danke für deine Antwort.
Gruss


----------



## Nacron (4. Mai 2004)

*Die Fragen:* 
Also eine SLR = Spiegelreflex Kamera.

Die G5 ist eine Kompaktkamera und es gibt kein Fisheye Objektiv dafür.

Telekonverter erhöhen die Brennweite also erhöhen sie den optischen Zoom.

Weitwinkelkonverter erniedrigen die Brennweite also hast du dann mehr auf dem Bild.

Auf Filtergewinden kann man kleine Glasscheiben Schrauben um entweder Spezielle Farbgebungen zu erziehlen oder das Licht zu Difusieren (streuen) oder oder oder... also Filter können mit viel Fantasie zur Bildgestaltung wesentlich Beitragen. Deswegen hat Photoshop auch den Menüpunkt Filter 

*Allgemein* 
Die 2 größten Arten der Kamera sind Sucherkameras und Spiegelreflexkameras. Der Unterschied liegt zum einen am Objektiv Sucherkameras sind meistens Kompaktkameras und haben entweder keins oder nur ein fest montiertes kleines Objektiv welches kein Filtergewinde hat und nicht abgenommen werden kann.

*Spiegelreflexkameras* 

Wenn man durch den Sucher guckt sieht man "genau" das was man Fotographiert also wenn man ein Teleobjektiv hatt wirkt das genau so wie ein Fernglas und man sieht es auch so. Mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera kann man extrem viel einzustellen und hat durch ein standart Bajonet (objektivanschluss) die möglichkeit die Kamera ständig zu erweitern mit neuen Objektiven wie zum Beispiel einem Fischauge.

Am besten du liest dich mal in diesem Tutorial ein bischen ein.

http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## scrotum (4. Mai 2004)

hey, vielen vielen Dank für deine Ausführliche Erklärung. Den online-Lehrgang werde ich auch noch durchlesen. Das hilft mir sicher extrem weiter!

Schnell nochmals zurück zu der G5 und Fischauge-Tauglichkeit. Auf Ebay habe ich das gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26073&item=3812505770&rd=1 

*mit dieser Beschreibung:* 


> Fisheye Weitwinkel Vorsatz (Albinar Ultra Wider Lens)
> 
> für Kameras z.B. Canon G1 G2 G3 G5
> 
> ...


Also würde doch ein Fischauge auf eine Canon G5 passen, einfach mit Adapter, und wäre das bei der S45 nicht möglich?
Stimmt dieses Angebot auf Ebay gar nicht. Oder was meinst du dazu?

Gruss


----------



## Nacron (4. Mai 2004)

anscheinend ist das eine spezialanfertigung von Albinar und das kann gut möglich sein  

Ich habe mich auf die Canon Produktpage gestüzt die solche teile original nicht aufführt...

Und auf deine Frage ja es müsste gehen!

also fassen wir zusammen:
499,99 Kamera
100 Fisheye
dann der adapter nochmal 25€ 

http://www.preisvergleich-idealo.de/1960R1000P8419MDrankK0-Digitalkamera-Zubehoer-Canon-LA-DC58.html

wers geld hatt 

viel spaß damit


----------



## scrotum (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo nochmals 

Habe nochmal eine kurze Frage, nur um sicher zu gehen.

Gibt es einen Adapter für die Canon Powershot S50? Damit man ein Objektiv oder Fischauge mit einem 52mm oder 58mm Gewinde anschliessen kann?

Egal ob es Original ist oder nicht!

So wie ich recherchiert habe, gibt es keine Adapter für die Canon Powershot S50. Aber ich will doch sicher sein, darum frage ich hier nochmals nach.

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
PS: Der Link zum Foto-Lehrgang ist spitze!

Gruss


----------



## Nacron (6. Mai 2004)

also anscheindend gibt es wirklich kein zwischenring von 58 auf 52 und deshalb musst du nach nem passenden adapter ausschauhalten der ist hier zu finden:

http://www.lensmateonline.com/g3.html

*hier kannst du ihn kaufen *

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32914&item=3812466238&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26073&item=3813210154&rd=1

*hier mein suchergebnis:*
http://search.ebay.de/search/search...lo=&sapricehi=&sosortproperty=1&sosortorder=1

Ich hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben!


----------



## scrotum (6. Mai 2004)

hm, also jetzt kapier ich gar nix mehr. Oder hast du meine Frage viellicht falsch verstanden?

Diese Adapter sind doch für die Canon Powershot G3 und G5!
Aber ich brauch einen Adapter für eine Canon Powershot S50!

Das ist doch nicht das selbe!?

Gruss


----------



## Nacron (6. Mai 2004)

ok ... ich hab gedacht du willst das für die g5 ... 

ich hab leider nur sehr wenig für die s50 gefunden ... 

nur dass hier .. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=32914&item=3813238098&rd=1

also ich glaub für die s50 ist zubehör extrem schwer zu finden da sie von werk aus nicht konzipiert ist filteradapter zu tragen und somit muss wie bei dem artikel oben der umweg über das stativgewinde gemacht werden ... 

du könntest noch ne weile suchen nach nem passendem adapter aber ich finde da nichts ... 

sorry ...


----------



## scrotum (6. Mai 2004)

ah coole sache, wusste nicht dases so etwas gibt für die S50.

Vielen Dank!
Vielen Dank auch für deine Mühe, du hast mir wirklich sehr geholfen!

Gruss


----------

